# Eggs coming out of ootheca



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 22, 2018)

So idk if I'm doing something wrong but in one of my ooth containers there are two things that look like mantis eggs at the bottom on the paper towel. Any one have any ideas how I can get this to stop or knows what's happening


----------



## Synapze (Oct 23, 2018)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

I think we need to see a picture before we can tell you anything.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 23, 2018)

I will post a picture when I get off work today


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

Which ooth is it?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 23, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Which ooth is it?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


its the giant african stick mantis ooth


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> its the giant african stick mantis ooth


Ok. I hope it is ok! I am glad it was not the ghost ooth I sent you!

Could you see on the ooth where the eggs supposedly came out?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 23, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ok. I hope it is ok! I am glad it was not the ghost ooth I sent you!
> 
> Could you see on the ooth where the eggs supposedly came out?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


not really the best i could see was maybe the sides they squeezed out of idk if i kept it too humid or not


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

Ok. I hope it is nothing that will keep the ooth from hatching!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 23, 2018)

its only like 2 or 3 maybe but will check on it when i get off soon and take pictures for everyone


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 23, 2018)

Just so anyone who is interested in knowing i believe i kept them a little too warm for a little bit which caused some of them to hatch prematurely so idk if those individuals will make it and i also dont know if the whole ooth is compromised so i will try to keep this updated.


----------



## Connor (Oct 23, 2018)

Some hatched? If only a small amount hatched, that’s not a bad sign, that’s actually a good one! Usually a couple or a few nymphs will hatch a day or 2 in advance of the rest of the nymphs. So if you had a few nymphs hatch today that means that the big hatch is coming soon!


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 24, 2018)

Connor said:


> Some hatched? If only a small amount hatched, that’s not a bad sign, that’s actually a good one! Usually a couple or a few nymphs will hatch a day or 2 in advance of the rest of the nymphs. So if you had a few nymphs hatch today that means that the big hatch is coming soon!






They arnt nymphs though they just look like little larval mantids


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 24, 2018)

That is very strange. How many have emerged?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Connor (Oct 24, 2018)

Oh wow. I’ve never seen that before... very strange like @MantisGirl13 said. Just keep regularly caring for it, hopefully things will still go fine


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Oct 24, 2018)

I've been really interested by this thread...is there a visible opening in the ootheca? Is anything more coming out of it?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 24, 2018)

I don't see why the mantids would or even could emerge early if they were kept too warm. I get that a premature hatch could take place, but those would look more like nymphs, right?



rasulsimakshah said:


> I've been really interested by this thread...is there a visible opening in the ootheca? Is anything more coming out of it?


Like Ziiggy's Insectarium said earlier, he didn't see an opening in the ooth where they emerged. It is quite an interesting thread!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Oct 24, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Like Ziiggy's Insectarium said earlier, he didn't see an opening in the ooth where they emerged. It is quite an interesting thread!


Ah, thank you for reminding me! I got lost in the mystery ?

Ziiggy, I hope everything works out with this one.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 24, 2018)

rasulsimakshah said:


> Ah, thank you for reminding me! I got lost in the mystery ?
> 
> Ziiggy, I hope everything works out with this one.


   Yeah, Info is easy to miss when you are focused on the problem!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 24, 2018)

so from what i read online is that i may have just kept them too hot for a little bit which cause some of them to drop as there are no visible openings on the face of the egg case itself but it looks like maybe on the side there might be some opening but im leaving them on the damp towel to see what happens to them if they will develop or not


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 24, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> That is very strange. How many have emerged?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


just two or three @MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 24, 2018)

Ok. I hope that it hatches normally!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 24, 2018)

So idk how but they completely disappeared from the deli cup...


----------



## rasulsimakshah (Oct 24, 2018)

The plot thickens! ?


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 24, 2018)

Like completely gone no sign they were even in there but I didnt completely unravel the paper towel however I dont think they could really get into it if they were wiggling


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hmm, this is weird! Are you SURE they aren't in the paper towel?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 24, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Hmm, this is weird! Are you SURE they aren't in the paper towel?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I found them idk if they just got into the paper towel but even then they have to be moving on their own some how


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 25, 2018)

Ok. That is strange but I'm glad you found them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 25, 2018)

yah  hopefully they make it but idk if nymphs can make it out of the ootheca


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 25, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> yah  hopefully they make it but idk if nymphs can make it out of the ootheca


Ya, I have never heard of this happening before!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 25, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Ya, I have never heard of this happening before!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


well i guess murphys law happened to me lol


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 25, 2018)

? Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 25, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> ? Lol
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I'm just waiting for one of these days when i get home im gonna have a bunch of mantis babies


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 25, 2018)

? yes, I'm sure you are!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 25, 2018)

gotta go buy cups today because i forgot to yesterday


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 25, 2018)

Good idea! It is best to be prepared!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 29, 2018)

so again they disappeared and they are legit gone as I took out the paper towel to look for them and nothing soooooo idk what the heck is going on but whatever. hopefully the ooth hatches soon so yall can buy some nymphs lol


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 29, 2018)

That is _*CRAZY*_ .? IDK what is going on. I hope you find out soon @Ziiggy's Insectarium!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> so again they disappeared and they are legit gone as I took out the paper towel to look for them and nothing soooooo idk what the heck is going on but whatever. hopefully the ooth hatches soon so yall can buy some nymphs lol


Wow! This is really insane! I wonder where they went?!?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 30, 2018)

Maybe they crawled to the top and went back in the ooth!?!?! I am really curious to see what happens here...! ????????


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 30, 2018)

I just want to know what my ooth is doing lol


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> I just want to know what my ooth is doing lol


We all do!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 30, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> We all do!!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Also ghost ooth still hasn't hatched...don't know if I'm doing it wrong


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hmm, It should hatch soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 30, 2018)

arighty. I plan on doing a bunch of cups in preparation and also some logo designs tonight


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> arighty. I plan on doing a bunch of cups in preparation and also some logo designs tonight


Cool! What are the logo designs for?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 30, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Cool! What are the logo designs for?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


My business, so Facebook headers and such and then also something to put on the forums I'm on. Also sketches of how I want everything to look when I set it up because I'm trying to decide how I want everything grouped if I want each insect type to have their own room etc.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 30, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> My business, so Facebook headers and such and then also something to put on the forums I'm on. Also sketches of how I want everything to look when I set it up because I'm trying to decide how I want everything grouped if I want each insect type to have their own room etc.


Cool. Your gonna have a real insectarium!


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 30, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Cool. Your gonna have a real insectarium!


I'm gonna try


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 30, 2018)

?


----------



## Ziiggy's Insectarium (Oct 30, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> ?


want to set it up as a breeding place too so everything you see you can potentially take home


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 30, 2018)

That would be awesome! I wish you were closer!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ziiggy's Insectarium said:


> I'm gonna try


That is really cool!!

- MantisGirl13


----------

